# what did your grandmother do about thrush?



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

Does thrush eventually go away on it's own?

I keep hearing "you both need to be treated with nystatin" or the like. Well what the heck did grandma do when her babies were little and thrush reared it's ugly head?

I think it's possible that we have a very light case of thrush. My right breast has some sharp pains more like in my ribs when I pump (I EP). Nothing sever and could be normal I guess. My dd also has a red yeasty looking rash that gets worse when I put a barrier cream on it. She's very gassy and fusses and grunts for hours at a time. We have no white spots in the mouth, so, if it's like with my first daughter, our pedi. won't treat for thrush until it's REALLY bad because she's not convinced it's thrush until then. So I'm curious how they use to handle thrush.

anyone know?

Amber


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

I am pretty sure my mother only ever treated thrush on my sister and I -- not on herself. And (I'm serious here) she'd take us to a family friend who would blow in our mouth. It supposedly cured the thrush every time.







:


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Our grandmothers likely took advantage of the bright hot sun and hung their undergarments and Baby's dipes outside. Plus REAL (not that Heinz stuff) apple cider vinegar in the baby's mouth, your nips after every single nursing session. this day and age, there are alot of choices, but I'll tell ya, the old ones are the best, imo. Plain yogurt painted inside baby's mouth, and on your nips will help, too. Microwaving panties and bras will kill it, too. For the rash....the yogurt and/or vinegar can help, but in this day and age I go straight to the thing I know will cure it FAST because that hurts the poor bottom! Use a dab of Lotrimin jock itch cream plus a dab of Neosporin (helps it to stay on better plus helps prevent infection of the open sores) after every dipe change. You will see it all better in a matter of applications. For a very, very bad yeast rash, it'll take a couple of days but you will see dramatic improvement after only a few applications.

Please don't ignore thrush. It will become very painful for both you and Baby!


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

BTW, those deep stabbing pains in your breast will only get worse w/out treatment. You really do NOT want them to get severe.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tippytoes26*
Does thrush eventually go away on it's own?

I keep hearing "you both need to be treated with nystatin" or the like. Well what the heck did grandma do when her babies were little and thrush reared it's ugly head?

thrush is from yeast, which in turn is due to sugars, whether plain sugar to too many carbs or not enough protein. All in the diet.

What did my grandmother do, my mother, and myself do? Clean the baby, use sterile gauze or clean cd, wait for wet diaper and immediately after baby urinates, wipe out her mouth and your breasts and the thrush will be gone. All of ours were gone within 3 hours.
Then change your diet to keep the thrush from returning.
For the women in my family, that means no bread, instead of milk and cheese, more yogurts, fresh fruit, no juice, more protein, and no more candy! I like candy.







I miss candy.







Now I am wanting some candy.....Nerds are my favorite.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

so fresh baby urine for nips and baby's mouth? i think we have systemic yeast (am using diflucan) but am willing to try whatever!


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrietorgc*
so fresh baby urine for nips and baby's mouth? i think we have systemic yeast (am using diflucan) but am willing to try whatever!

Yes. It will not 'cure' the underlying problem, though, but your baby will be able to nurse and you will not be in pain when nursing her, kwim?
I remember what a relief it was not to be in pain and not to have my baby in pain, to be able to nurse peacefully.







Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I've had thrush 3 times. Only treated it once with genetian violet. The other two times, I didn't realize it's what we had, and the next day, pain was gone and so was dd's redness.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Just to add,
My gm didnt' breastfeed. Her milk NEVER came in. THey had to give her formula starting at the hospital. I think they gave her like... an hour for her milk to 'appear' before they gave her a shot and a bottle of formula.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

the weird thing is, i have no pain, and i don't think ds has any. still, can't hurt to try in the am with a prefold!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies*
What did my grandmother do, my mother, and myself do? Clean the baby, use sterile gauze or clean cd, wait for wet diaper and immediately after baby urinates, wipe out her mouth and your breasts and the thrush will be gone. All of ours were gone within 3 hours.


So why do babies get yeasty diaper rashes? If urine kills Candida orally, why doesn't it kill Candida in the diaper?


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

With all due respect, I just don't think I could put urine in my baby's mouth. I just don't see what good it would do. It seems like it would be more of an old wive's tale (not arguing, just MO). I just think there are more sanitary ways of taking care of thrush.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

We are dealing with thrush...

I prefer to stay away from Gen. Violet, as I learned (from a mama here) it's not really natural, it's derived from coal which is cancer causing.

I got GFSE extract and have been diluting that making a swab for me and one for DD's mouth...Also got Organic Apple cider vinegar and have been putting that on me after the GFSE.... I'm also cutting out ALL YEASTED products from my diet (bread, brewer's yeast etc and all sugars)

I'm also taking anti-yeast herbs and doing a breast compress.
I bought plain organic yogurt to eat too.

I have to say that I feel somewhat better today, I just started all my RX's last night. Nursing was less pain full...
Also I am adding the GFSE to our laundry as I read to do once it's on rinse..And cleaning all of DD toys/stuff she put's in her mouth w/GFSE & apple cider vinegar wash!

If I lived near sun or warmth, well we'd be outside in the good ol'

Yeast beasties be gone!









I wouldn't let it progress, or it will get much worse..I think DD may of had it before, with the white patches in her mouth etc..Now I feel it for sure and it's like


----------



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

does it have to be apple cider vinegar? I use white distilled vinegar on diapers and to clean almost everything in the house so that's what I have on hand.

So i know I can use a water and vinegar mixture to clean my nipples and let them air dry after each nursing/pumping and I'm cleaning lal pump parts with it. But what about baby's bottom?

My dd doesn't show any signs of it in her mouth.. she's just extra gassy and has that yeasty looking rash on her bum. Can i use the vinegar on her bum or will that be painful? I coule use yogurt on her bum I guess. I really can't swab her mouth with it because my first daughter had the WORST bleeding diaper rash you've ever seen all three times in her life that she's eaten yogurt and I don't want to risk that for my little 6 week old. If I'm not seeing spots in her mouth, does that mean it's not a problem there since we don't nurse (I pump only)?

Amber


----------



## rockergirrl (Nov 19, 2001)

The OP asked if this ever just finally goes away. I am wondering the same thing. What if after all the treatments you still feel some of the symptoms? Is it something you just might have to deal with while you are breastfeeding?


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

I think that our grandmothers did not get thrush as frequently or severely, because their diets did not consist of refined sugars and grains the way ours do.

Just to let you know, I got rid of thrush simply by taking oral probiotics (availbale OTC at WF or Trader Joe's) every day until it went away. I didn't have to treat the baby at all, he received some of it through my breastmilk.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

be sure to treat your dipes too if you are using cloth. our thrush didn't go away until I did this. I used vineger and GSE in the final rinse. I also used the GSE to swab out DD mouth and to clean my nipples with after each feeding AND in a wash solution for wipes. worked like a charm


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicky2*
With all due respect, I just don't think I could put urine in my baby's mouth. I just don't see what good it would do. It seems like it would be more of an old wive's tale (not arguing, just MO). I just think there are more sanitary ways of taking care of thrush.









Infant urine is sterile and it sure beats putting chemicals and animal proteins from who-knows-where on my precious baby. No one knows the long-term effects from using diflucan, gentian violet, etc.
And, it's been proven over and over on these boards alone, that these moms have to keep using these chemicals.
I only had to use my baby's urine once. After I changed my diet, never had thrush again.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sweetiemommy*
I think that our grandmothers did not get thrush as frequently or severely, because their diets did not consist of refined sugars and grains the way ours do.

That was my thought (plus the anti-biotic usage).


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies*
Infant urine is sterile and it sure beats putting chemicals and animal proteins from who-knows-where on my precious baby. No one knows the long-term effects from using diflucan, gentian violet, etc.

ITA. We'd be a lot better off if we ditched some of our strange ideas of what is "clean" and what is "dirty." I'm not totally anti-drug, but I think it's pretty silly that we're willing to drive ourselves nuts looking for some socially acceptable solution to a problem while ignorign the obvious becuase it weirds out our various cultural hang-ups.

To answer your question, I'm pretty sure my grandma used gentian violet. Of course she had supply issue because the doctor told her to bind her breasts and not nurse at all until her milk came in. Nonetheless she managed it. When I asked about the bottle of bentian violet in the cabinet as a child my mom told me that it's something people used when she was a kid for "helping babies nurse".


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimim*
So why do babies get yeasty diaper rashes? If urine kills Candida orally, why doesn't it kill Candida in the diaper?

I use EC.
Also, once urine is exposed to the elements, it is fast to build bacteria and yeast, but not everyone can tell the exact moment the baby is done peeing and whip the diaper off, kwim?


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Well, to each their own, I suppose (about the urine). It just isn't a remedy I would ever choose for my own family. I am normally quite the crunchy mama, but there are a very few allopathic remedies I keep on hand, jic. I always, always try natural herbal remedies first (my nickname is theherbmama on many boards).

And yes, it has to be apple cider vinegar, for whomever asked. But good quality stuff, from a natural foods store.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

What our grandparents (or further back) ate depended on where they lived and what they had access too. Back in the 1700s you could get sugar because it was imported to the states. In other places they grew sugar cane. Up north there is maple syrup and the natives new how to use it to make plenty including maple sugar. Granted they weren't eating sweets at all like us, but it was still there.

My MIL used gentian violet for a vaginal yeast infection. Can you believe that?

Kara


----------

